# Looking for Cichlid Stones



## teek (Mar 15, 2010)

Has anyone seen cichlid stones for sale anywhere else other than Big Als? They're prices on these are really high.

Thanks.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Angelfins sells them as well.

You can find them in their Breeding Supplies section.

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=5&zenid=8c2294cbf812ff5785f7a9221a49327d
--
Paul


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

If you've got other things you want to order as well (and can therefore justify the shipping) there's this: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21383


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Check Finatic Aq, recently they advertise about rocks for fish.


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

teek said:


> Has anyone seen cichlid stones for sale anywhere else other than Big Als? They're prices on these are really high.
> 
> Thanks.


cichlid stones for African cichlids?

Finatics have lace rocks for $3 a pound

Is that something you're looking for?


----------

